# Strain Hoarding,



## ozman (Oct 14, 2009)

OK peeps,what strains does people have in their reserves?For future grows?
Here is a list of what I have in reserve for the moment,I plan to add too it in the future.



:bump:  :bolt:



:farm::lama:


----------



## Locked (Oct 14, 2009)

Looks like you hve been busy ordering from single seed centre....


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 14, 2009)

I have 
Ice 
cheese
ww
skunk #1
blue cheese 
hu my super thai arent in the box...have to find them..


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thai Haze x Skunk
Power Skunk
LA Confidential
Purple Wreck
Northernberry
OG Kush #18
Magic Merlin
Cranberry Haze
Black Grape
300 or so Good Bag Seeds

When I get the funds soon I will order DJ Shorts' Blueberry, Bubbleicious, Gorilla Grape, and Super Silver Haze


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 14, 2009)

White rhino
bubblegum
mango
big bud
northern lights
hashplant
hindu skunk
grape ape


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 14, 2009)

Satori
Speed Queen
C99
Apollo 11
C99 x Apollo 11
Blueberry
Gigabud
Government Mule
Thai x Skunk

Plus a bunch of interesting crosses.


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 14, 2009)

Whats that Government Mule all abt THG?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 15, 2009)

Government Mule from Cannacopia

_Government Mule

Indoor
The US Government&#8217;s own legendary G13 indica, via the University of Mississippi&#8217;s cannabis research farm. Legend has it that a cutting from the strongest plant from the U Miss pot farm was smuggled out by a pot friendly lab technician, and shared amongst a clandestine group of growers who cultivated her for the overwhelming narcotic stone. This cutting is known as PG13 or pacific G13- named after the grower &#8216;pacific&#8217; who shared her with the world- and she is cherished highly for her excellent yield of dense, resin caked nuggets. We crossed G13 to the Deep Chunk indica and the resulting plants are mostly indica in stature, and produce an ample supply of high quality medicinal herb.

Indoor flowering_

I am having a little problem with these.  I only had 1 pop out of 4 seeds I started.  I think it must be the seeds, since I had 8 for 8 C99 I germed at the same time that all popped.  The strain just sounded so interesting I thought I would give it a shot.


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 15, 2009)

Man, THG, that sounds soooo good! Me wanna dat! hehe

So many to choose from, so little time and space...

I'll have to come back to that one. I hope that one seed that popped is a female for you!!!!


----------



## Funkfarmer (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi THG, Have you grown any of your apollo 11? I should be receiving my seeds next week some time, i also ordered cannacopias chunky cheese. I cant wait!


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks.  Sounds like a cool cross too bad on only 1 bean popping.  Hate when that happens


----------



## Mutt (Oct 15, 2009)

Some great sounding strains you all have 

My list:
most of the crosses are very stable. Most have been inbred or BXd but the few growers that made em never named em. They prefers to track lineage.
C99
C99 x K2
NL#5 x Haze
K2
Ducksfoot99 "Clips"
Blue Mystic x K2
Phunt
Cherry Malawi
Cherry Malawi x Ducksfoot99
Blue Mt. Jamaica x Chronic (aka BMJxC08)
Durban Poison
AK47 x Bubbleberry
Ducksfoot99 x (jackflash/Black Domina)
K2 x Afghan Orange
Alibi
Mental Floss x AK47
Sour Deisal x (mental Floss/AK47)
Bubbleberry Kush
Bubbleberry Kush x Super Silver Haze

Got a few more beans on the way. 
I'm not much of a hoarder


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

:stoned: :holysheep: :shocked: wow mutt those bags look full


----------



## city (Oct 15, 2009)

I only have 2 silverhaze seeds and 10 f1 urkle/ak47 seeds...
Hemp I'm comin over to your side of the street next time.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 15, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> :stoned: :holysheep: :shocked: wow mutt those bags look full


Some of the peeps I know like me...if your gonna make some seed make a few 100 at least


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

I guess so...I am trying to make auto seeds...I am going to cut pollen sacks soon. very exciting. although I have no idea how many seeds the lowryder 2's will make.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 15, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I guess so...I am trying to make auto seeds...I am going to cut pollen sacks soon. very exciting. although I have no idea how many seeds the lowryder 2's will make.


each hair/calyx that gets pollen = 1 seed


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

wow thank you! there is a misconception that autos give very few seeds..


----------



## Mutt (Oct 15, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> wow thank you! there is a misconception that autos give very few seeds..


I let my females get a head start over my males.. (depends what cross I'm doing dicatates the delay..flower time etc.) Which makes for more seed. I just let the male dust a couple of days then spray with water and out he goes to the compost heap. 
But with LRs you can't do that delay it does what it wants when it wants so could be the reason seed yeild is affected. I tried an Auto...not for me.


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thinking about doing a White Dwarf Auto grow after this before it gets to hot down here.  While the topic is on this...  Is the ratio of male's pollen to budding female 1 plant:1 plant for getting the best results?  OR 1 male's pollen pollinates only 1 female fully?


----------



## kaneboy (Oct 17, 2009)

i have at the moment
sensi skunk#1
white label white skunk
celtic stone celtic berry
dutch passion skywalker
dr chronic space bud
big buddah cheese
dna la confidental and rocklock
reservoir williams wonderIX_1,chemdog dd,killerchem,chem99,mixed pack
heads apollo11xcinderella99
greenhouse white widow
nirvana white rhino and northern lights
moscra negra cinderella99bx1
world of seeds madness
dutch passion blueberry
flying dutchman the pure
and not finished waiting for rez sour diesel


----------



## ozman (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey Disco,All I can tell you is 1 male will pollinate many females if they r close enough,if all you want is a few seeds to replant next season,mite try pollinating just 1 branch,that wouold leave plent of good bud and some seeds for next crop.


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 25, 2009)

wow.... i'm kinda dumbfounded by some of those stashes and lists.... my wopping list consists of the following:

10 Mr Nice SSH

that's it.... it kinda makes me wonder how many hack breeders there are out there who just put out seeds with a description to make money.... also makes me wonder how people come up with some of the names sometimes.... but that's a different story....

i guess i'm a little more old school when it comes to my genetics.... i tend to stick with the tried and trues....


----------



## Hick (Oct 26, 2009)

fleshstain said:
			
		

> wow.... i'm kinda dumbfounded by some of those stashes and lists.... my wopping list consists of the following:
> 
> 10 Mr Nice SSH
> 
> ...



I'll drink to that!!!.. "Hacks, pollen chuckers, seed makers"... leaving very few _"breeders"_ doing the diligent selection and isolation process that results in stability. 
 I've always encouraged growers to make a few X's with quality, worthy, strains/plant/phenotypes. But I'm in agreement with you flesh', too many are simply pollinating and marketing with a single thought in mind....._$$$$$$$$$$_...


----------



## nvthis (Oct 26, 2009)

Hmm..

Beans..
Afghani IBL
Deep Chunk (also IBL)
Ortega II
A few others. Some I'll dump in the river, some I won't.

Plants growing..
Deep Chunk
Banana Kush
Afgooey
cc Purple Kush
cc GDP
cc Bubba Kush
cc Grape ape
cc Green Crack
Unknown x 2 (I think they might be LA Con and MTF)
Pre '98 Bubba Kush
Green Crack
Ken's GDP
LUI
Purple Urkle
And a few others. Some I'll dump in the river, some I won't. Ok, seriously, some of these are mothers that I will give off soon. Some are on trial and I might keep them or cut them. All the DC will be in the next run.


----------

